# wich board sponsor sells TB-500



## Patmuscle (Aug 23, 2013)

see title, wanna use TB-500 for healing purposes thx


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 23, 2013)

Patmuscle said:


> see title, wanna use TB-500 for healing purposes thx



Search results for: 'tb500'


----------



## Blueskypeptide (Aug 23, 2013)

Patmuscle said:


> see title, wanna use TB-500 for healing purposes thx



Highest Quality available for research purposes. Thymosin Beta 4 (TB500) 2mg - Catalog Research Peptides

Any questions send me a PM Pat


----------



## keith1569 (Aug 23, 2013)

You can pm me too bro. It's great stuff


----------



## HardcorePeptides (Aug 23, 2013)

Pretty much all of us.


----------



## evolutionpep (Aug 23, 2013)

Evolution Peptides 

Do it!!!


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 23, 2013)

Is your test subject suffering from a tendon related issue?




Patmuscle said:


> see title, wanna use TB-500 for healing purposes thx


----------



## Patmuscle (Aug 23, 2013)

i have elbow injury, knie problems lower back and left shoulder. I read this stuff can help. What u guys think?


----------



## purchaseprotein (Aug 24, 2013)

Tb/bpc




patmuscle said:


> i have elbow injury, knie problems lower back and left shoulder. I read this stuff can help. What u guys think?


----------

